
The Eastern Orthodox Churches May Split - rumcajz
https://www.vox.com/2018/10/17/17983566/russia-constantinople-ukraine-eastern-orthodox-schism-autocephaly
======
acheron
Non-Vox links:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/15/world/europe/russia-
ortho...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/15/world/europe/russia-orthodox-
church.html)

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-45870939](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45870939)

